# Hi im dab



## Danr (Jan 28, 2019)

Ive been married for 7 years and its been a massive struggle. I could explain for a 1000 pages but can't we all. I have some issues myself and am desperate to fix myself and my marriage so we can be happy with each other and our 2 kids.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

welcome Danr -- there are lots of people here who can help! Type away....


----------

